# Texas Ranger help



## mrsmonkeywelder (Dec 27, 2014)

Found this in storage & can't find any info on it. I was going to try to fix it up but I've already had someone try to buy it. Any info at all would be extremely helpful! The poor thing has so much rust I can't find any #s...I've been told everything from 'it's a 1950s' to 'it's nothing but a late 70s AMF & not worth $50'.
Thanks!


----------



## halfatruck (Dec 27, 2014)

I believe it's late 50's early 60's, AMF mfg..., not much value...


----------



## mrsmonkeywelder (Dec 29, 2014)

Thank you! I assumed AMF but had no idea on the age. I wish it was in better shape


----------



## randallace (Dec 29, 2014)

Cool bike


----------

